# 3D Anwendungen gehen nicht



## alixander (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab ein wirklich sehr großes Problem  mit meinem Pc.
Vor einem halben Jahr fing alles an. Ich konnte seit eiem bestimmten Tag keine 3d games mehr spielen. Dann hab ich die Graffikkarte austausche lassen und dann konnte ich einen Tag spielen und nach dem ich den Pc vom Stromnetz genommen hatte war wieder alles wie vorher. Dann hab ich Mainboard und Graffikkarte wegbringen lassen und ich hab ein neues Mainboard bekommen , aber die Graffikarte blieb die alte- dann hab ich alles eingebaut und es ging erst wieder , bis ich den Pc wieder vom Stromnetz nahm. Dann hab ich den ganzen Pc in einen anderen Laden gebracht und die meinten dass das Mainboard und die Graffikkarte kaputt sind. Dann hab ich den ganzen Pc wieder in den Laden gebracht, von dem ich die betroffenen Teile hab und bei deren Tests kam wohl heraus dass nur der RAM kaputt war also hab ich einen neuen kaufen müssen . Nun hab ich den Pc wieder - und er ist immer noch nciht wieder heile. Die Symptome sind nun etwas anders aber er ist immer noch kaputt! 
Wenn man ein 3d game spielen will dann bleibt er hängen( also der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und er stürzt nach einiger zeit dann ab. Wenn ich einen 3d bildschirmschoner starten will dann bleibt er hängen so dass ich die maus zwar noch bewegen kann, ich aber kein Aktionen mehr ausüben kann.
Bevor ich den neuen Ram bekamm ist er zusätzlich zu diesen Problemen noch manchmal beim Hochfahren abgestürzt . Hat jemand eine Ahnung was ich nun machen kann, damit ich wieder Pc spiele spielen kann?
mfg alixander


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

Hi,
eine nette Schilderung deiner Probleme mit der dir aber "keiner"
helfen kann. Also welche(s) : *1.* CPU *2.* Mainboard *3.* Grafikkarte 
und wieviel Strom braucht sie
*4.* RAM *5.* Netzteil-Leistung *6.* BIOS und Treiber Update
*7.* OS *8.* DirektX Version


----------



## fluessig (12. Juni 2004)

Interessant wäre zu wissen ob du zwischendurch mal dein Betriebssystem neu installiert hast. Du hast geschrieben, dass du die Grafikkarte getauscht hast. Wenn es ein Modell mit einem anderen Grafkchip ist, könnte es sein, dass du auch Treiberprobleme hast.
Du solltest mal deinen PC testen mit Programmen wie Memtest86 um deinen RAM zu prüfen. Dann solltest du die Temperatur deines PCs im Auge behalten.
Und es wäre natürlich sinnvoll die von GothicGhost genannten Daten zu posten.


----------



## alixander (12. Juni 2004)

@ gothic ghost 
also ich hab eine Amd Athlon 2600+, Mainboard: MSI K7 N2 , 3: Geforce FX 5600 mit 128 mb ram, die genaue Strommenge weiß ich ncit, aber früher lief es ja, und im bios hab ich nichts verstellt. 512 er DDR RAM, 400 Watt Netzteil , Bios weiß ich nich genau, OS: WIndows Xp, DirectX  9b.

@ fluessig 
 ich hab das betriebssystem schon mehrmals neu draufgespiellt und bevor ich den neuen Arbeitsspeicher bekamm hab ich versucht Linux draufzu machen, aber das ging, nicht.


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

1. Hast du schonmal in der Computerverwaltung -> Ereignisanzeige
nachgesehen ob da Fehler angezeigt werden.
2. BIOS Update machen.
3. Den von "fluessig" erwähnten Test machen, evtl. auch andere wo
dir die Leistungen von CPU, Graka usw. angezeigt werden.
Habe mich mal bei MSI umgesehen,
ist für dich vielleicht auch interessant.


----------



## alixander (13. Juni 2004)

ich hab nun noch mal was herausgefunden.
Wennn ich alle Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliere, sodass nur noch die Standarttreiber von Windows drauf sind, dann kann ich wenigstens alle 3D Bildschirmschoner benuzen und das ICQ gam Gutterball 3. Aber wenn ich dann wieder die Treiber draufspiele, dann stürzt er beim hochfahren , nachdem das Windows Logo kommt ab. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was ich nun noch machen soll,also bitte helft mir, nochmals!
mfg alixander


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Juni 2004)

Sind das die alten Treiber ? wenn ja solltest du dir die neuesten
Treiber besorgen.
Eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle könnten deine 3D Bildschirmschoner sein.


----------



## alixander (13. Juni 2004)

Es funktioniert mit gar keinen Treibern richtig. ICh glaube nicht dass die 3d Bildschirmschoner eine Fehlerquelle sein können, da sie ja funktioniern wenn ich keine Treiber drauf hab. Ich hab auch schon die neusten Treiber auf dem Mainboard und hab mein Bios geupdatet- es muss wohl wirklich ein Hardware Problem sein, aber ich hab den Pc ja schon so oft bei einem Laden gehabt , dass ich es einfach nicht glauben kann , aber ich hab schon viel schlechtes über den Laden gehört deswegen glaub ich doch irgenwie drann dass ein Hardwareteil kaput ist- Weiß einer von euch eine Methode wie ich hier bei mir die Grafikkarte testen kann- aber nicht mit 3d Mark das läuft nicht, da ja keine 3d anwendungen laufen- mfg alixander


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Juni 2004)

Versuche es mit Aida32
damit kannst du deinen Rechner testen.


----------



## alixander (13. Juni 2004)

@ gothic ghost 
danke dafür, aber irgentwie verstehe ich dieses Programm nicht so ganz. Das erstellt ja ein für jedes Gerät so einen Testbericht, aber ich verstehe diese Berichte nicht so ganz. 
Könntest du mir vielleicht sagen woran ich an diesen Zahlen reihen erkenne, dass da was nich in Ordung ist? mfg alixander


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Juni 2004)

Nach dem du Aida gestartet hast -> Bericht -> Schnellbericht ->
Vollständiger Text anklicken.
In dem Bericht wirst du auf Probleme hingewiesen.


----------

